# Stella Milano, Tango Singer



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about a great Argentine tango singer as well as one of my best internet friends.

To many outside of Argentina and Uruguay, tango is a music associated almost solely with the dance that usually accompanies it. This for the most part being a couple (usually dressed in black) moving their bodies very closely with one another in semi sensual posses; as to ignite not only the imagination but even certain feelings of eroticism. These sentiments arising in the way the male appears to almost caress his female partner, as he and she take steps that do not exclude caresses on her legs that even lead to her being dragged across the dance floor; in a fashion similar to gliding to the melody.

This in fact being what the tango is about yet there is more to this music than merely a dance. This being the case as with most kinds of music which also contain singers who through their voices bring not only lyrics of romance but add a touch of distinction as was the case with Carlos Gardel back in the golden age of tango. It being this Argentine singer whose place of birth is often disputed between Uruguay and France, who popularized the tango through out the world back in the early 30s before his tragic death aboard an airplane over Medallin, Colombia. 

The loss of Carlos Gardel undoubtedly was a great one for the music he so much loved. It being much like the loss of Elvis Presley to rock and roll yet the tango continues to this day with new generations of talented singers who continue to sing the words of this music; arguably the world’s most sensual as well as romantic. It being one of these singers by the name of Stella Milano, who caught my attention during my time spent in Argentina. As for myself, I can not claim to have been a fan of the tango yet I was drawn to this most attractive singer from the land of my mother whose voice gave something new to this music I had known all my life; given my connection with Argentina and its culture. 

Stella Milano apart from being a woman of physical beauty was one whose voice as well as character lent itself perfectly to interpreting tango classics such as “El Dia Que Me Quieras” (the day that you will love me) and “Cuartito Azul” (the blue room). I for my part however did not become familiar with her talent till I saw and heard her sing in “Vina Del Mar” in Chile. It being then that I became enchanted with not only Stella Milano, as a singer but as a performer of grace and elegance who showed all the qualities of a star; capable of bringing that special flavor to this music so typical of Argentina which through out the world has become synonymous with not only class but higher culture. 

I would also find out while in Argentina that Stella Milano was not only a singer of merit and a local celebrity but one whose talents extended in to other fields that included acting in telenovellas both in Argentina as well as other South American countries such as Chile and Venezuela. Stella Milano going on to use not only her singing but acting abilities to perform roles in Argentine versions of “Fiddler On The Roof” and “A Chorus Line”. 

As for myself, I presently find myself living in Warsaw, Poland and it was recently that I (much to my surprise) came across Stella Milano on Facebook where I immediately recognized her as the one whom I had heard bring so much new life in to those classics as well as some new songs. Naturally with Stella Milano being a star in her native Argentina, I really did not expect her to have much time to dedicate toward having contact with a person like myself; whom she had never met in person yet I found her to be a very warm person. She being one who enjoys conversing on many topics that naturally include the music she performs so well along with other subjects that make her a truly interesting person; who I am proud to have as one of my many friends on the internet. 

Naturally, Stella Milano along with having performed in many places (not only through out Argentina but the world) has recorded six albums; that include such notables as “Baladas, Tangos al Estilo de Stella Milano”(“Ballads, Tangos in the style of Stella Milano”), “Mi Apellido es Buenos Aires” (“ My Last Name is Buenos Aires”), and “Tangos a Sabor de Mujer” (“Tangos with The Taste of Woman”). As for my personal opinion of Stella Milano, I would say she is a singer who has brought something truly new to this music which in the past was mostly male dominated. This being with not only her voice but female charisma which makes itself so clear in all her performances; as to be felt by all who should bare witness to this exceptional performer.


----------

